# How to reduce spitback on rba



## Bear_Vapes (31/3/17)

Ive been using the baby beast rba and the spitback is dreadful.
Ive tried everything:
increased power, used more cotton, used different cotton, increased ID.

Build is dual 24g Ni80 3mm ID 0.2ohm
I'm guessing 24g has too slow ramp up, Any suggestions?

I do have a serpent mini on the way just hope I don't have the same issue there.


----------



## shabbar (31/3/17)

Try 2.5mm id.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Amir (31/3/17)

and tighter wicking

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz (31/3/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Ive been using the baby beast rba and the spitback is dreadful.
> Ive tried everything:
> increased power, used more cotton, used different cotton, increased ID.
> 
> ...


Push comes to shove you can always use one of those tobacco pipe ss screens in the driptip, they're about 18mm dia, so you might have to trim them some.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amir (31/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> Push comes to shove you can always use one of those tobacco pipe ss screens in the driptip, they're about 18mm dia, so you might have to trim them some.



That or just swallow

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Huffapuff (31/3/17)

How do you make your coils - are they spaced? Sometimes this can cause spit back...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (31/3/17)

Huffapuff said:


> How do you make your coils - are they spaced? Sometimes this can cause spit back...


Coils are not spaced. I was getting more spitback with spaced coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/3/17)

It begins to sound like you may have a knackered oring in the top section somewhere, either the fill cap or the top glass seal.
I once suffered with a similar situation only to find a sliver of cotton bridging a seal, lets in air a prevents a good vacuum seal on the juice reservoir.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (31/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> It begins to sound like you may have a knackered oring in the top section somewhere, either the fill cap or the top glass seal.
> I once suffered with a similar situation only to find a sliver of cotton bridging a seal, lets in air a prevents a good vacuum seal on the juice reservoir.


I think you right I am getting some leaking but at the top must be the top cap seal. Thanks


----------

